# What's your over-all favorite show on TV?



## Bonzi

The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.

What is it, and why do you like it so much?


(Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)

So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...


----------



## Moonglow

Judge Jewdy-she gives 'em hell...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The Walking Dead is probably the best overall in the action/drama genre.
Cop shows...Columbo
Sitcoms...Trailer Park Boys
Honorable Mentions...
First Seasons of The Office before they made it the "Jim and Pam show"
M*A*S*H
All in the Family


----------



## Bonzi

I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.

I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
All In The Family was darn near perfect.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.


Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.



The Walking Dead is a great show about humanity, friendship, real diversity - just a terrific human interest story. It is not about the zombies. It is about how people react under extremes.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
Click to expand...

 
Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead is a great show about humanity, friendship, real diversity - just a terrific human interest story. It is not about the zombies. It is about how people react under extremes.
Click to expand...

 
I wish I could watch it... will never be able to get hubby to try it.. oh well!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
Click to expand...

Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..


----------



## Correll

Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.

I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
Click to expand...

 
But WHY??????????????????????


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WHY??????????????????????
Click to expand...

popularity....Did you know Jesus is the living dead?


----------



## Correll

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WHY??????????????????????
Click to expand...


Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.

Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions. 

If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you!


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WHY??????????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you!
Click to expand...

You would not think that if you was raised on Bell Lugosi as Dracula, or Billy the Kid vs. Dracula played by a fellow who's son would be Kane, of Kung Fu fame...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> popularity....Did you know Jesus is the living dead?


 
Why are zombies and vampires popular?

Jesus was resurrected - he's just alive, not dead in any sense


----------



## Bonzi

Correll said:


> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you


 
I like bites on the neck, so, maybe can in that sense somewhat get the Vampire... (nah, not really, but I do like nibbles on the neck 

Not sure what you mean about the Zombies.  I guess I'm more into reality.... I'd rather watch my neighbors or listen to them  -  fascinating to learn how messed up people are!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bites on the neck, so, maybe can in that sense somewhat get the Vampire... (nah, not really, but I do like nibbles on the neck
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the Zombies.  I guess I'm more into reality.... I'd rather watch my neighbors or listen to them  -  fascinating to learn how messed up people are!
Click to expand...

How messed up are yous?


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!  

I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff! 

 I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bites on the neck, so, maybe can in that sense somewhat get the Vampire... (nah, not really, but I do like nibbles on the neck
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the Zombies.  I guess I'm more into reality.... I'd rather watch my neighbors or listen to them  -  fascinating to learn how messed up people are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How messed up are yous?
Click to expand...

 
How messed up are my neighbors... or my people??? LOL - I can only really speak for myself....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!


 
Or find a rich guy you love


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!


It's pretty much the same all over da place...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bites on the neck, so, maybe can in that sense somewhat get the Vampire... (nah, not really, but I do like nibbles on the neck
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the Zombies.  I guess I'm more into reality.... I'd rather watch my neighbors or listen to them  -  fascinating to learn how messed up people are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How messed up are yous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How messed up are my neighbors... or my people??? LOL - _*I can only really speak for myself.*_...
Click to expand...

But yet you didn't....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
Click to expand...

Typical sexists retorts...
Really !!??

Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...


----------



## jon_berzerk

if anything The Big Bang Theory 

Wheel of Fortune also


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bites on the neck, so, maybe can in that sense somewhat get the Vampire... (nah, not really, but I do like nibbles on the neck
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the Zombies.  I guess I'm more into reality.... I'd rather watch my neighbors or listen to them  -  fascinating to learn how messed up people are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How messed up are yous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How messed up are my neighbors... or my people??? LOL - _*I can only really speak for myself.*_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yet you didn't....
Click to expand...

 
Because I wasn't sure if you wanted to know.... or what you wanted to know.....
How much time do you have?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
Click to expand...

 
Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
What is wrong with that?

I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.

You want big tits.  What about you????


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> if anything The Big Bang Theory
> 
> Wheel of Fortune also



Meh, to the Big Bang Theory.  Though it can be funny at times, I mostly find those nerds annoying.


----------



## Bonzi

jon_berzerk said:


> if anything The Big Bang Theory
> 
> Wheel of Fortune also


 
I'm a *Jeopardy* person myself


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
Click to expand...


You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
Click to expand...

I'd be a rich man if I didn't like boobies...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anything The Big Bang Theory
> 
> Wheel of Fortune also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, to the Big Bang Theory.  Though it can be funny at times, I mostly find those nerds annoying.
Click to expand...

 
I don't think I like any sitcoms anymore, I've seen segments of Modern Family - that looks interesting... hubby would never watch it tho.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
Click to expand...

We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...


----------



## jon_berzerk

Bonzi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anything The Big Bang Theory
> 
> Wheel of Fortune also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a *Jeopardy* person myself
Click to expand...



yes i like jeopardy also 

i am just never home or around the  tube  when it is on


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
Click to expand...


And how would you know that?  Not to mention, a hundred dollars is NOT a lot of money.  Lol.


----------



## April

NCIS


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
Click to expand...

 
ChrisL he keeps them in his sock....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, but I do like the Walking Dead which is weird since I normally hate zombies.  Good show though, and I've found myself attached to some of the characters.  I can't wait for October!!!
> 
> I've also been watching some shark week shows.  Fascinating stuff!
> 
> I also watch cooking shows on Food Network and the Cooking Channel, and I watch my local PBS channel for the cooking and travel shows too!  Love the travel shows.  Unfortunately, I'm poor so I'll probably never be able to travel, but I would LOVE to see the world some day.  Maybe when I win the lottery!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
Click to expand...


Yes I have 2 one-hundred dollar bills right now.  I'm rubbing them all over me and getting SO excited.


----------



## Bonzi

AngelsNDemons said:


> NCIS


 
that might trump Blacklist.  I have even been thinking about NCIS lately, but I'm afraid it's losing steam...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The gore in Walking Dead is pretty extreme, and for many something they can't get past.
 Like Trailer Park Boys, the language is as extreme as it gets. And not many, but MOST people can't get past it to appreciate the amazing humor in the show. For the people who can, there is almost a cult following.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL he keeps them in his sock....
Click to expand...


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  Talk about dirty money!


----------



## ChrisL

I like Mike and Molly.  I want to see the movie "Tammy" too, with the woman who plays Molly.  She and her sister on Mike and Molly are hilarious!  The mom too.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how would you know that?  Not to mention, a hundred dollars is NOT a lot of money.  Lol.
Click to expand...

See, I told ya...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have 2 one-hundred dollar bills right now.  I'm rubbing them all over me and getting SO excited.
Click to expand...

Don't get a paper cut....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or find a rich guy you love
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL he keeps them in his sock....
Click to expand...

I don't wear socks, or clothes for that fact...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexists retorts...
> Really !!??
> 
> Men are nothing but an ATM to women...And women are pin cushions for men...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL he keeps them in his sock....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't wear socks, or clothes for that fact...
Click to expand...


TMI.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Not to detract the thread to be about Trailer Park Boys...but anytime I have the opportunity to show just how funny this show is... LANGUAGE WARNING...


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not to detract the thread to be about Trailer Park Boys...but anytime I have the opportunity to show just how funny this show is... LANGUAGE WARNING...



I've never heard of this show before.  

They are Canadians.  I can tell by how they say "out."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> (Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)
> 
> So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
> James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...



Fav ever or on now? Fav ever I'd say is "Babylon 5." "The West Wing" is close, but in a way even more unrealistic than actual sci-fi 

Fave still on probably "Strike Back." "Game of Thrones" is good, but "Strike Back" is better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to detract the thread to be about Trailer Park Boys...but anytime I have the opportunity to show just how funny this show is... LANGUAGE WARNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this show before.
> 
> They are Canadians.  I can tell by how they say "out."
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a Canadian show.
In America you can only see it on NetFlix


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L just wants to be provided for, by a man she loves.
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> I'm married, my guy is not rich, it's not a priority to men, but I have nothing against someone that does.
> 
> You want big tits.  What about you????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a stranger to me and don't know anything about me, so I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself.    K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that nothing gets you more excited than an hundred dollar bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL he keeps them in his sock....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't wear socks, or clothes for that fact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TMI.
Click to expand...

I don't watch that show either...


----------



## Moonglow

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to detract the thread to be about Trailer Park Boys...but anytime I have the opportunity to show just how funny this show is... LANGUAGE WARNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this show before.
> 
> They are Canadians.  I can tell by how they say "out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a Canadian show.
> In America you can only see it on NetFlix
Click to expand...

It's was on IFC...


----------



## ChrisL

I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!


----------



## April

jon_berzerk said:


> if anything The Big Bang Theory
> 
> Wheel of Fortune also


The Big Bang Theory is another fave..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!



Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both. 
Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> (Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)
> 
> So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
> James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...


I'm starting to think abc has a must see TV lineup. Can't remember what night but they have 4 good sitcoms on. The middle, the Goldberg's, blackish and fresh off the boat. 

I love modern family and family guy. 

I miss Seinfeld.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
Click to expand...


What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.


Too much talking and not enough superhero action in the TV show marvel agents of shield. I want to see the Hulk or some super hero or villain doing superhero or villain type stuff. All that show seems to be is a detective movie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.
Click to expand...


Netflix. All 9 seasons, 10th season coming out this fall. They also have the Christmas Special (original the 2nd one sucked)


----------



## sealybobo

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
Click to expand...

My one friend convince a movie theater to get the Trailer Park Boys movie shown. He got about 500 of us to go see it and I couldn't believe how bad it was. I don't get it at all


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IFC sometimes....
Click to expand...


What is IFC? Is that a streaming channel too?


----------



## sealybobo

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
Click to expand...

I heard Larry David has a show that is like Seinfeld but way dirtier? My brother said it was inappropriate similar to how Family Guy is. I want to see this


----------



## iamwhatiseem

sealybobo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My one friend convince a movie theater to get the Trailer Park Boys movie shown. He got about 500 of us to go see it and I couldn't believe how bad it was. I don't get it at all
Click to expand...


Terrible way to get introduced to the show. It takes getting use to. The movies have no relation to the series other than the characters. The movies were all subpar at best...the series is where it's at...


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much talking and not enough superhero action in the TV show marvel agents of shield. I want to see the Hulk or some super hero or villain doing superhero or villain type stuff. All that show seems to be is a detective movie.
Click to expand...



It's is, or was, regular people doing a job in the superhero world. It is mostly a detective tv show with high levels of action.


----------



## rightwinger

Right now, Game of Thrones


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Right now, Game of Thrones



I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IFC sometimes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is IFC? Is that a streaming channel too?
Click to expand...


It's just a cable channel, Independent Film something or other.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Leverage, when it was still on
(Mission Impossible with criminals)

Walking Dead, and can't wait for the new spin off starting this fall with California as the locale.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
Click to expand...

HBO


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
Click to expand...

If you're lucky you can go to the library and get the whole first season second season third season for free or just rent them from a video store. I can watch a whole season in a couple of days. I almost prefer to watch it this way because each episode ends and not much really goes on but you get into it and you start caring about the characters and every once in awhile something crazy happens


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HBO
Click to expand...

I remember every week getting together with friends to watch The Sopranos. Reminds me of Game of Thrones each episode is over so fast and you can't wait for the next episode to see what happens next


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IFC sometimes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is IFC? Is that a streaming channel too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a cable channel, Independent Film something or other.
Click to expand...

Independent Film Channel


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're lucky you can go to the library and get the whole first season second season third season for free or just rent them from a video store. I can watch a whole season in a couple of days. I almost prefer to watch it this way because each episode ends and not much really goes on but you get into it and you start caring about the characters and every once in awhile something crazy happens
Click to expand...


Yeesh, I don't have time for that!  I'm sure I could get ON Demand, I just don't when I would find the time to do all that catching up!


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What channel carries TPB?  I would like to check it out some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IFC sometimes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is IFC? Is that a streaming channel too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a cable channel, Independent Film something or other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Independent Film Channel
Click to expand...


  Oh channel!  That's the one that had me stumped.  ROFL.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Leverage, when it was still on
> (Mission Impossible with criminals)
> 
> Walking Dead, and can't wait for the new spin off starting this fall with California as the locale.


When I cancelled my cable I was probably at around season three or four of walking dead. I'm going to just wait for the video store to rent out an entire season for the price of one movie and then get caught up. At first it was horrible not being able to see the show but I've gotten over it. I'm just happy that there are new episodes or at least they're new to me that I haven't seen yet so in some ways you should all be jealous that I get to look forward to something you've already seen


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're lucky you can go to the library and get the whole first season second season third season for free or just rent them from a video store. I can watch a whole season in a couple of days. I almost prefer to watch it this way because each episode ends and not much really goes on but you get into it and you start caring about the characters and every once in awhile something crazy happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't have time for that!  I'm sure I could get ON Demand, I just don't when I would find the time to do all that catching up!
Click to expand...

If I rent an entire season and have a week to watch it at night maybe from 7 to 11pm I'll just watch episode after episode. No commercials so you can see a lot of episodes in that amount of time. Or you could just watch two hours a night or one hour a night. Better than having to wait a week to see the next episode right?


----------



## Hugo Furst

first 4 seasons of Walking Dead available on Netflix.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're lucky you can go to the library and get the whole first season second season third season for free or just rent them from a video store. I can watch a whole season in a couple of days. I almost prefer to watch it this way because each episode ends and not much really goes on but you get into it and you start caring about the characters and every once in awhile something crazy happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't have time for that!  I'm sure I could get ON Demand, I just don't when I would find the time to do all that catching up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I rent an entire season and have a week to watch it at night maybe from 7 to 11pm I'll just watch episode after episode. No commercials so you can see a lot of episodes in that amount of time. Or you could just watch two hours a night or one hour a night. Better than having to wait a week to see the next episode right?
Click to expand...


If it's free, then I suppose so.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?



Apparently you've never been married.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never been married.
Click to expand...

That's more annoying than scary. I had to grow up with an older sister..


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched Game of Thrones.  I am curious about it because people talk about it all the time, but I don't get any movie channels, and I believe that is on one of the movie channels, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're lucky you can go to the library and get the whole first season second season third season for free or just rent them from a video store. I can watch a whole season in a couple of days. I almost prefer to watch it this way because each episode ends and not much really goes on but you get into it and you start caring about the characters and every once in awhile something crazy happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't have time for that!  I'm sure I could get ON Demand, I just don't when I would find the time to do all that catching up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I rent an entire season and have a week to watch it at night maybe from 7 to 11pm I'll just watch episode after episode. No commercials so you can see a lot of episodes in that amount of time. Or you could just watch two hours a night or one hour a night. Better than having to wait a week to see the next episode right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's free, then I suppose so.
Click to expand...

It's always about money with yous...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Currently or recently?

Tyrant, Rogue, Endeavour, Bates Motel, Salem, Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell, Sherlock.

 I refuse to buy the premium channels so I catch up on the good shows there when I can get them free somewhere.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never been married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more annoying than scary. I had to grow up with an older sister..
Click to expand...


Well a long time ago a guy I worked with used to call sex with the wife a 2 minute workout over a live corpse,

so I guess that's a Walking Dead analogy that works.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never been married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more annoying than scary. I had to grow up with an older sister..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well a long time ago a guy I worked with used to call sex with the wife a 2 minute workout over a live corpse,
> 
> so I guess that's a Walking Dead analogy that works.
Click to expand...

At least he got to poke a dead person..


----------



## NYcarbineer

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never been married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more annoying than scary. I had to grow up with an older sister..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well a long time ago a guy I worked with used to call sex with the wife a 2 minute workout over a live corpse,
> 
> so I guess that's a Walking Dead analogy that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least he got to poke a dead person..
Click to expand...


Legally.  Otherwise that might get you a few years in the pokey.


----------



## Vandalshandle

No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never been married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's more annoying than scary. I had to grow up with an older sister..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well a long time ago a guy I worked with used to call sex with the wife a 2 minute workout over a live corpse,
> 
> so I guess that's a Walking Dead analogy that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least he got to poke a dead person..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally.  Otherwise that might get you a few years in the pokey.
Click to expand...

Now we know why they call it a pokey...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My most favorite show that has not come to its end already is Blue Bloods and I love it because of the way that its been written.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Last Man Standing, Baby Daddy, and Girl Meets World are the other current shows that I watch.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not watched WALKING DEAD but it seems to be overall the most popular.
> 
> I'm not much into Horror (not sure why it is so popular ... but that for another thread)
> All In The Family was darn near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WHY??????????????????????
Click to expand...

vampires,werewolves,witches i can understand they at least can think.....but zombies?...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> popularity....Did you know Jesus is the living dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are zombies and vampires popular?
> 
> Jesus was resurrected - he's just alive, not dead in any sense
Click to expand...

so are vampires.....


----------



## featherlite

The Walking Dead

I was too busy and kind of zombied out when the series first aired. Im catching up now on Netflix
Its a realllly well done show, love it!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Harry Dresden said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> popularity....Did you know Jesus is the living dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are zombies and vampires popular?
> 
> Jesus was resurrected - he's just alive, not dead in any sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are vampires.....
Click to expand...

 
well, i'm sure Jesus is not a vampire.. just sayin...


----------



## Bonzi

Vandalshandle said:


> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.


 
wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much talking and not enough superhero action in the TV show marvel agents of shield. I want to see the Hulk or some super hero or villain doing superhero or villain type stuff. All that show seems to be is a detective movie.
Click to expand...

a detective show with no crimes to solve?..SHIELD is a spy agency......i agree with you bobo about needing a super being or 2 to come along...next season the Inhumans will be major members of the team....so maybe it is beginning....


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  It's a bit raunchy, but funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..there is a debate among some folks which is better, this show or Trailer Park Boys...they have a lot in common. I like both.
> Up in Canada TPB was Huuuge, like Sunny in Philly - I didn't discover the show till yeeears after it started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard Larry David has a show that is like Seinfeld but way dirtier? My brother said it was inappropriate similar to how Family Guy is. I want to see this
Click to expand...

its called "Curb Your Enthusiasm" Bobo....i cant see how anyone who likes Seinfeld can not like this show...i thought it was pretty humorous....


----------



## Vandalshandle

Bonzi said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
Click to expand...


You can get it all on Netflix.


----------



## Bonzi

Vandalshandle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
Click to expand...

 
I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Bonzi said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
Click to expand...


Too bad. I canceled cable years ago, and got Netflix for 1/3rd the price. Now, I choose my own shows to watch, out of hundreds of thousands of moves and TV. As a result, there is ALWAYS something on that I really want to see.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
Click to expand...

get hip with the trip baby..


----------



## Bonzi

Vandalshandle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad. I canceled cable years ago, and got Netflix for 1/3rd the price. Now, I choose my own shows to watch, out of hundreds of thousands of moves and TV. As a result, there is ALWAYS something on that I really want to see.
Click to expand...

 
I assume you run it through PS3 or your computer?  I know many TVs are internet capable (I believe ours is also - a Sharp AQUOS) - but hubby and I are afraid of change LOL!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get hip with the trip baby..
Click to expand...

 
help me out baby...


----------



## PredFan

1. The Walking Dead
2. Better Call Saul


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> 1. The Walking Dead
> 2. Better Call Saul


 
How is Better Caul Saul vs. the Bryan Cranston show (name is eluding me) .... never mind, got it, Breaking Bad...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Northern Exposure. Extraordinary writing and acting. I've watched every episode through 6 seasons twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get hip with the trip baby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> help me out baby...
Click to expand...

You get a 30 day trial offer, with a credit card...


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Walking Dead
> 2. Better Call Saul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Better Caul Saul vs. the Bryan Cranston show (name is eluding me) .... never mind, got it, Breaking Bad...
Click to expand...


Breaking Bad almost lost me several times in the first 3 seasons, then it got REAL good.

Better Call Saul is interesting right off the bat. I'm not sure it will get as good as BB got in the end, but I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow! blast from the past! I have never seen it... I vaguely remember the actors thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get hip with the trip baby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> help me out baby...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get a 30 day trial offer, with a credit card...
Click to expand...

 
Forget that... I've put up with too much from you.  I deserve a freebie!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Bonzi said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> popularity....Did you know Jesus is the living dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are zombies and vampires popular?
> 
> Jesus was resurrected - he's just alive, not dead in any sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are vampires.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i'm sure Jesus is not a vampire.. just sayin...
Click to expand...

no doubt but Vampires are just like the way you described Jesus...resurrected dead people with incredible abilities....


----------



## Slyhunter




----------



## Correll

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it all on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to get or use Netflix!  I'm so old!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get hip with the trip baby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> help me out baby...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get a 30 day trial offer, with a credit card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget that... I've put up with too much from you.  I deserve a freebie!
Click to expand...


It's 8 bucks a month for vast amounts of tv shows and movies whenever you want them. The payoff for learning to deal with this change is quite good!


----------



## Dragonlady

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walking Dead was about horror? How can you see the same damn thing every week and still be scared of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't watch it so, I assumed if it was about Zombies...?  Must be gorey which is gross, and I think that's kinda scary....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vampires and zombies are worth about 2.4 billion in revenues..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WHY??????????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampires are sexy in a loss of control type way.
> 
> Zombies are simply problems solvable with simple solutions.
> 
> If you don't understand why that last one is attractive, good for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not think that if you was raised on Bell Lugosi as Dracula, or Billy the Kid vs. Dracula played by a fellow who's son would be Kane, of Kung Fu fame...
Click to expand...


I love that movie!!!  So cheesy, so bad. 

Favourite cheesy vampire movie "Jesus Christ, Vampire Slayer". It's a musical that has to be seen to be believed. 

Favourite TV shows:
American Horror Story. Can't wait for the next one. 

I also like The Black List


----------



## Bonzi

Dragonlady said:


> Favourite TV shows:
> American Horror Story. Can't wait for the next one.
> 
> I also like The Black List


 
I watched a marathon of re-runs of American Horror story last winter.  Not for me!!!!  But looks well done for people that can handle it!


----------



## ChrisL

I also like reruns of older sitcoms, like Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those three are the best sitcoms, IMO.  Here is a funny clip from King of Queens.  This episode just cracked me up!


----------



## Dragonlady

Bonzi said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite TV shows:
> American Horror Story. Can't wait for the next one.
> 
> I also like The Black List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a marathon of re-runs of American Horror story last winter.  Not for me!!!!  But looks well done for people that can handle it!
Click to expand...


I've only seen Freak Show and I wouldn't have watched it except my daughter told me about it. Very graphic violence but the writing is incredible, as is the quality of production.


----------



## GHook93

The Wire was great from beginning to end. 
Game of Thrones is awesome. 

A show I loved that I wish didn't get cancelled after 1 (2) seasons was Jericho.


----------



## Bonzi

GHook93 said:


> The Wire was great from beginning to end.
> Game of Thrones is awesome.
> 
> A show I loved that I wish didn't get cancelled after 1 (2) seasons was Jericho.


 
I've always wanted to watch The Wire.  Will have to check my ON DEMAND on Cable...


----------



## ChrisL

I do watch the Walking Dead, but I prefer shows that I don't have to "follow" to understand, probably why I prefer sitcoms, documentaries and things like that.


----------



## GHook93

Bonzi said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wire was great from beginning to end.
> Game of Thrones is awesome.
> 
> A show I loved that I wish didn't get cancelled after 1 (2) seasons was Jericho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to watch The Wire.  Will have to check my ON DEMAND on Cable...
Click to expand...


It was awesome, I can't say a bad thing about it.


----------



## longknife

Okay, let's get down to the nitty-gritty of really great TV shows.

The Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour
Smothers Brothers
Carol Burnett
Dean Martin Show
Laugh In *****
Sony and Cher Show (always knew there was something about that broad showing off what little she had/has)
Red Skelton Show
And too many more to list.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> I like Mike and Molly.  I want to see the movie "Tammy" too, with the woman who plays Molly.  She and her sister on Mike and Molly are hilarious!  The mom too.


I like Mike and Molly.  She isn't on the show much anymore but I found Carl's grandma a riot


----------



## Gracie

Frazier
Walking Dead
Survivor
Naked and Afraid
Ink Master
Master Chef
NCIS
Game Of Thrones

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Mike and Molly.  I want to see the movie "Tammy" too, with the woman who plays Molly.  She and her sister on Mike and Molly are hilarious!  The mom too.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Mike and Molly.  She isn't on the show much anymore but I found Carl's grandma a riot
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, the grandmother is hilarious!    She has a lot of funny one-liners about Carl.


----------



## Correll

ChrisL said:


> I do watch the Walking Dead, but I prefer shows that I don't have to "follow" to understand, probably why I prefer sitcoms, documentaries and things like that.




You are missing out on the impact good story arcs can have.

Netflix and similar services keep track of where you left off. You can stop right in the middle of an episode if time demands it, and come back whenever you want.


----------



## 007

Correll said:


> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.


"Marvel: Agent Carter," for as long as it lasted was my favorite show.

Right now it's probably the short documentary on "The Treasure of Snake Island."


----------



## Correll

007 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel: Agent Carter," for as long as it lasted was my favorite show.
> 
> Right now it's probably the short documentary on "The Treasure of Snake Island."
Click to expand...


I look forward to Agent Carter hitting netflix.


----------



## 007

Correll said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel: Agent Carter," for as long as it lasted was my favorite show.
> 
> Right now it's probably the short documentary on "The Treasure of Snake Island."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to Agent Carter hitting netflix.
Click to expand...

I believe they're working on another Agent Carter series, back by popular demand.

Hayley Atwell was just a stunner playing Agent Peggy Carter.


----------



## ChrisL

Correll said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do watch the Walking Dead, but I prefer shows that I don't have to "follow" to understand, probably why I prefer sitcoms, documentaries and things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing out on the impact good story arcs can have.
> 
> Netflix and similar services keep track of where you left off. You can stop right in the middle of an episode if time demands it, and come back whenever you want.
Click to expand...


Oh well, it's not like I haven't done that before and gotten sucked into a show!    I just prefer not to get so sucked in like that is all.  I'm already like that with the Walking Dead, and that's enough for me!


----------



## MikeK

Bonzi said:


> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?


Downton Abbey. 

I like everything about it; the story, the cast, the sets, wardrobe -- everything.  Season five is forthcoming and will be the last, which is sad. 

PBS presents some wonderful BBC productions, all of which are far superior to most homegrown series.  Although _Deadwood_ was a true winner!


----------



## Bonzi

Am I pathetic?  I wrote down the season premiere dates of all my favorite shows on my calendar on the fridge!


----------



## longknife

As Falling Skies comes to an end, I'm glued to the previews for the next week. 

I'm still hooked on Suits.

But, the truth is we are in the middle of a vast desert stuck with stupid reruns and reality shows.


----------



## GHook93

The Wire is at the top.  IGame of Thrones is a close second. Rome was awesome but too short. Same with Jericho, I was devastated when it got cancelled. I am still a big fan of the Walking Dead. Seinfeld and was funny. Curb your Enthusiasm might have been the funnest show ever. The Simpsons used to be so awesome, but it has been on for two decade too long and that kind of ruined it in my eyes. I still like Futurama. 

One show I remember fondly from my youth. It was the trailblazer for HBO TV  - Dream On, gotta love Martin Tupper and Eddy.

Who didn't love Tony Soprano?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

My favorite shows for sitcom reruns would be Seinfeld and King of Queens.  Hands DOWN!    I don't think ANY of the newer sitcoms compare to those two.  Next in line would be Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## ChrisL

Did I post this here yet?  Lol!  So funny!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Did I post this here yet?  Lol!  So funny!


Did you see in that other thread I said I liked Mike James? He is funny guy. I'm sort of built like that Chris. Former wrestler weightlifter. Did you see him in that movie where he's an mma fighter?

Can you believe it took two years to jump on the Seinfeld bandwagon?

You're too young but cheers was the best! We so looked forward to it every week.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I post this here yet?  Lol!  So funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see in that other thread I said I liked Mike James? He is funny guy. I'm sort of built like that Chris. Former wrestler weightlifter. Did you see him in that movie where he's an mma fighter?
> 
> Can you believe it took two years to jump on the Seinfeld bandwagon?
> 
> You're too young but cheers was the best! We so looked forward to it every week.
Click to expand...


Kevin James, you mean?


----------



## longknife

Well, one of my favorite, Defiance, just ended and I'm gonna miss it.

However - the way it ended with Nolan headed into the unknown in that ship makes me wonder - sequel? Followup?


----------



## GHook93

longknife said:


> Well, one of my favorite, Defiance, just ended and I'm gonna miss it.
> 
> However - the way it ended with Nolan headed into the unknown in that ship makes me wonder - sequel? Followup?


By ended do you mean cancelled? It appears still up in the air but headed toward cancellation. I love the concept and they have too notch actors, but the writing was subpar. They had these long draw out build ups and then a very weak climax. I won't miss this show if it gets cancelled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katzndogz

longknife said:


> Well, one of my favorite, Defiance, just ended and I'm gonna miss it.
> 
> However - the way it ended with Nolan headed into the unknown in that ship makes me wonder - sequel? Followup?


That was just the season ender.  It will be back for another season.

My favorites are
The Walking Dead 
Game of Thrones
Black Sails
Banshee


----------



## Iceweasel

Justified was my favorite but it's done with now. But I'll bet they have a spin off. I only have streaming now so watch the series after the fact. Burn Notice is my favorite for the moment but after binge watching Breaking Bad I'd have to say it was the best ever. The writing was something not seen on TV and movies very often. The acting and typecasting was top notch as well.


----------



## longknife

GHook93 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one of my favorite, Defiance, just ended and I'm gonna miss it.
> 
> However - the way it ended with Nolan headed into the unknown in that ship makes me wonder - sequel? Followup?
> 
> 
> 
> By ended do you mean cancelled? It appears still up in the air but headed toward cancellation. I love the concept and they have too notch actors, but the writing was subpar. They had these long draw out build ups and then a very weak climax. I won't miss this show if it gets cancelled
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*Will Defiance Season 4 Happen?* @ Will Defiance Season 4 Happen? says it's still up in the air.


----------



## Dragonlady

Iceweasel said:


> Justified was my favorite but it's done with now. But I'll bet they have a spin off. I only have streaming now so watch the series after the fact. Burn Notice is my favorite for the moment but after binge watching Breaking Bad I'd have to say it was the best ever. The writing was something not seen on TV and movies very often. The acting and typecasting was top notch as well.



Breaking Bad really deserved every award it won. I thought the season 4 finale was so emotionally satisfying that I needed a cigarette after it was over.


----------



## ChrisL

Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bonzi said:


> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> (Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)
> 
> So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
> James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...


They took this off the air years ago, but I really hope is makes a comeback.


----------



## Bonzi

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> (Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)
> 
> So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
> James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...
> 
> 
> 
> They took this off the air years ago, but I really hope is makes a comeback.
> 
> 
> And right before that, the National Anthem
Click to expand...


----------



## AquaAthena

Bonzi said:


> The one show you can't wait to start or begin a new season.
> 
> What is it, and why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> (Mine used to be *JUSTIFIED* but, it's over now - only 6 seasons.  Loved that show....)
> 
> So now I guess it would have to be *THE BLACKLIST*
> James Spader and Tom bring me back.  It has it's ups and down, but still I look forward to this on the most...


Before I cut the cable cord, I watched The Blacklist for a while. I am a James Spader fan and liked his character.  I also loved The Americans. ( spy thriller ) I wonder if it is still on and if so, I hope it eventually gets to NTFX,  

My all time fave TV shows occurred in the 90's and they were Ally McBeal and Northern Exposure.


----------



## Harry Dresden

007 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, Marvel:Agent of Shield.
> 
> I have seen bits of Justified, it looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel: Agent Carter," for as long as it lasted was my favorite show.
> 
> Right now it's probably the short documentary on "The Treasure of Snake Island."
Click to expand...

Agent Carter will be back again during Shields hiatus...


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> The Wire is at the top.  IGame of Thrones is a close second. Rome was awesome but too short. Same with Jericho, I was devastated when it got cancelled. I am still a big fan of the Walking Dead. Seinfeld and was funny. Curb your Enthusiasm might have been the funnest show ever. The Simpsons used to be so awesome, but it has been on for two decade too long and that kind of ruined it in my eyes. I still like Futurama.
> 
> One show I remember fondly from my youth. It was the trailblazer for HBO TV  - Dream On, gotta love Martin Tupper and Eddy.
> 
> Who didn't love Tony Soprano?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


watched 9 of 11 of them myself.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Iceweasel said:


> Justified was my favorite but it's done with now. But I'll bet they have a spin off. I only have streaming now so watch the series after the fact. Burn Notice is my favorite for the moment but after binge watching Breaking Bad I'd have to say it was the best ever. The writing was something not seen on TV and movies very often. The acting and typecasting was top notch as well.


im watching burn notice right now,season 4...the glades is pretty good....havent watched breaking bad,but i have heard that its pretty good,ill have to watch the pilot....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dragonlady said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justified was my favorite but it's done with now. But I'll bet they have a spin off. I only have streaming now so watch the series after the fact. Burn Notice is my favorite for the moment but after binge watching Breaking Bad I'd have to say it was the best ever. The writing was something not seen on TV and movies very often. The acting and typecasting was top notch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Bad really deserved every award it won. I thought the season 4 finale was so emotionally satisfying that I needed a cigarette after it was over.
Click to expand...

wow....it was that good?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!


i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
Click to expand...


It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## ChrisL

The only other show I really watch on a regular basis is The Walking Dead.    I still close my eyes and block my ears during some of the zombie parts though.    Maybe I'm scared, maybe I'm grossed out or both.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
Click to expand...

ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....
Click to expand...


That's bad news.    I think that show is crazy and funny.


----------



## dblack

none


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bad news.    I think that show is crazy and funny.
Click to expand...

i agree 5 dirtbags for sure....lol


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this show?  New Girl?  It's pretty funny!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bad news.    I think that show is crazy and funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree 5 dirtbags for sure....lol
Click to expand...


Did you see the one when they locked everyone in the apartment that was on fire on Thanksgiving?  OMG!    If you can make something like that funny, you can make anything funny!


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched the first 3 seasons,then 3 episodes into this years,i just felt that this show,to me,is getting too silly,they make winston look like a pussy,and the guy is trying to be an LA Cop?... schmidt is a whiny dick and getting worse....Nick was cool now???....now i know why coach left....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bad news.    I think that show is crazy and funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree 5 dirtbags for sure....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the one when they locked everyone in the apartment that was on fire on Thanksgiving?  OMG!    If you can make something like that funny, you can make anything funny!
Click to expand...

seen them all.....how about the one about who shit the bed ...was it Charley or Frank?....that was a funny one too...


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny though.  Another sitcom that really makes me laugh is It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> 
> 
> ok that i also watch.....its been on a while and i read that the network had to do some convincing to get the 3 guys to want to do it another season,so next year could be it....they said Louis CK doesnt know if he wants to do another season.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bad news.    I think that show is crazy and funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree 5 dirtbags for sure....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the one when they locked everyone in the apartment that was on fire on Thanksgiving?  OMG!    If you can make something like that funny, you can make anything funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seen them all.....how about the one about who shit the bed ...was it Charley or Frank?....that was a funny one too...
Click to expand...


Lol!  Mac on evolution.


----------

